

Fearing Google... - sudeepjuvekar
http://www.dharmesh.com/Blog/bid/490/Fearing-Google-Why-Businesses-Should-Be-Worried

======
emmett
If someone proposed that my company be subject to regulations on what
algorithm we could use to rank our search results, I'd be kind of upset about
that.

------
socratees
Google won't listen to that anyways.

